
How the Edward Snowden story is overwhelming the NSA story - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/07/03/how-ed-snowden-became-a-bigger-story-than-nsa-spying-in-two-charts/?tid=rssfeed
======
Semiapies
It's the intent.

